# Elroy Barnero



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Progeny list for Elroy Barnero IPO3







www.pedigreedatabase.com




Has anyone worked with this dog or familiar with any of his offspring? How would you describe them? I’ve noticed him in a few breedings recently and I’m curious what people think of him.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm curious about this as well. He's getting a lot of breedings. Someone has to know something!


----------



## MakoCheese (Mar 23, 2020)

I see him a lot too, don’t know what his offspring is like though.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Elroy is a serious & powerful male. John has done really well with him


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

SentinelHarts said:


> Elroy is a serious & powerful male. John has done really well with him


I’ve learned some more about Elroy since then.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I’d say Elroy is another one of those dogs that comes to mind when people say weaker dogs are the ones that are most successful in sport venues.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> I’d say Elroy is another one of those dogs that comes to mind when people say weaker dogs are the ones that are most successful in sport venues.


Lol. And you say that based on what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Lol. And you say that based on what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The people that train with him. Not that they train with him regularly, but I also know the people in that first video. That’s Kris and Liz. The person recording is Cion’s breeder. What do you have to say about it Nick?


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> The people that train with him. Not that they train with him regularly, but I also know the people in that first video. That’s Kris and Liz. The person recording is Cion’s breeder. What do you have to say about it Nick?


I don’t, I have nothing to say about it. My opinions have to be first hand and I’ve never seen or worked the dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> I don’t, I have nothing to say about it. My opinions have to be first hand and I’ve never seen or worked the dog
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn’t you start a thread on the “top stud dogs?”


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> Didn’t you start a thread on the “top stud dogs?”


Yeah, what’s your point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Yeah, what’s your point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You didn’t seem to mind second hand opinions then. I’m not sure why it is you asked me what my opinion of Elroy was based on.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Bearshandler said:


> You didn’t seem to mind second hand opinions then. I’m not sure why it is you asked me what my opinion of Elroy was based on.


Was there a problem with my question? No one dismissed your opinion. Just asked what it was based on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Was there a problem with my question? No one dismissed your opinion. Just asked what it was based on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And some of the people who participated in that thread have a great reputation in the ipo/gsd community 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

Elroy Barnero


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Elroy Barnero




www.pedigreedatabase.com





he's got a nice ped, linebred on slovak championships, vids look good, what's not to like?

SchH was conceived as a method of certification/breeding selection. Wherever that morphs into competition, you run the risk of "specialization;" but the ddr/z ps genetics are still there. I think it's to be expected some of his offspring will be fairly sporty, but I bet you could find just about whatever you want in a litter by him? Of course all that hinges equally on the dam as well.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

To clarify something here, I never said Elroy was a weak dog.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Nscullin said:


> Was there a problem with my question? No one dismissed your opinion. Just asked what it was based on.


my guess is the “lol” set an off putting tone?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Bearshandler said:


> I’d say Elroy is another one of those dogs that comes to mind when people say weaker dogs are the ones that are most successful in sport venues.


That's why they put the ignore feature on here. I saw him train 2 or 3 times not too long after Riboni got him. Looked like a good dog to me.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Steve Strom said:


> That's why they put the ignore feature on here. I saw him train 2 or 3 times not too long after Riboni got him. Looked like a good dog to me.


I was considering a puppy from him way back when I was looking. I just didn’t want to pay the price they were charging at the time. All’s well that ends well.


----------



## JRib (May 30, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> I’d say Elroy is another one of those dogs that comes to mind when people say weaker dogs are the ones that are most successful in sport venues.


To BearsHandler(whoever you are) I am the owner of Elroy Barnero. Please elaborate on what you mean by this statement? "Weaker dogs are more successful in the sport". If you watched the videos of Elroy, (because you obviously haven't seen him in person) where do you see his weakness? Please point that out to everyone reading this post. You say that you know Chris Taylor and Liz Snyder? Well that's Chris Taylor working Elroy in the first video. Did you know that about 2 hours after that video was made that Chris and Liz came to my house and bred their female to Elroy? I wonder why they would do that and then tell people Elroy was weak? Also, did you follow the last USCA Nationals and this years Working Dog Championship? Elroy was chosen as the" helpers favorite"in both trials? Have a look at the line up in those trials. Are you saying that all of the dogs in these trials are weak if Elroy was the helpers favorite? As for doing well with Elroy, that's really not so accurate. He has been in 4 National events. His best finish was 4th in the 2019 WDC and qualified for the World qualifying trial. Since then we haven't faired so well. Maybe you could try out as a helper in Elroys next National event so that you could REALLY point out his weaknesses? Or even better you could enter "Bear" in a National event and show us all what a strong dog is? Sounds like you might be bitter because you couldn't afford one of the puppies? What was that price? In most quality breedings these days pups sell for $2000-$3000. Whats your real name anyway?


----------



## JRib (May 30, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> To clarify something here, I never said Elroy was a weak dog.


Back peddling now? Just what were you trying to say about Elroy Barnero then?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

JRib said:


> Back peddling now? Just what were you trying to say about Elroy Barnero then?


Well Jon, I will elaborate some more since it’s your dog. I actually like Elroy. A lot actually. I wasn’t saying he was a weak dog, but the opposite. You don’t frequent this board a lot, but if you did you would find that there are people here who insinuate that all the dogs that are successful in sports venues are weak dogs. You might have a different standard of success than me, but I believe you have done very well with him. I’ve considered quite a few breedings from your dog, and would in the future if he was still breeding when I look again. If you want to talk, pm me and I’ll send you my number. Unfortunately I won’t be working dogs for awhile, but I don’t have a problem visiting you for a weekend.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

What happens when someone arrives halfway through a conversation, doesn't understand context of previous discussions and takes offense easily through personal investment in the topic. Voila


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I find it difficult to imagine elroy's owner would feel so "defensive"

little skeptical here... might be an impersonator... hope so anyway...


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

berno von der seeweise said:


> I find it difficult to imagine elroy's owner would feel so "defensive"
> 
> little skeptical here... might be an impersonator... hope so anyway...


I’ve talked to John. We’re squared away.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

berno von der seeweise said:


> I find it difficult to imagine elroy's owner would feel so "defensive"
> 
> little skeptical here... might be an impersonator... hope so anyway...


It goes with the whole IPG atmosphere, which is exactly why they don't have higher new membership or participation! I for one, have never been attracted to that "my dog is better than yours" horse hockey! 

Seasoned IPG competitors have consistently warned me downplay my dog and her abilities, and in fact to leave my dog at home until after you visit several times and break the ICE! Not my cup of tea! I'm impressed as far as the dogs and their trainer's devotion and training, and attracted to the idea of having a 3rd party evaluate the dog's training, just not the "stuff" it takes to actually get there...


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

No comment on Elroy. Per video I'll just say he impressed me. But I wanted to point out how easy it is to misinterpret conversation and comments on the internet.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

justde said:


> No comment on Elroy. Per video I'll just say he impressed me. But I wanted to point out how easy it is to misinterpret conversation and comments on the internet.


Yes, especially where people are deeply and emotionally invested in their living thing.
Also I find (generalizing) that car and sports and motorcycle social media sites have by and large, the same type of people attending them. No so here.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

What was said wasn’t really clear at least to me


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

"Entry level" type clubs should be fairly welcoming. A good place to train and learn. Of course not every dog is suitable and neither is every owner, but at that level it's more of a cert than a sport. 

Naturally beyond "cert level," the sport is progressively more competitive. Nothing wrong with that. 

think of it this way, the boston red socks don't really have time to help me work on my fundamentals this season. It's not that they aren't all great guys, they're just a little busy with their own careers right now. If I buy a jersey from amazon and get in the way at practice, they might not be very patient with me, and I can't really fault them for that...

so in my mind, existing clubs aren't the problem. _Lack of _existing clubs is the problem, specifically those of the _local entry level cert_ kind. The way to fix that is for those so inclined to form local clubs.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

berno von der seeweise said:


> think of it this way, the boston red *socks* don't really have time to help me work on my fundamentals this season.


Red Sox, just sayin' .... Chicago White Sox too


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

see? that's exactly what I'm talking about. Beyond my league. Don't blame the pros.


----------



## JRib (May 30, 2021)

Steve Strom said:


> That's why they put the ignore feature on here. I saw him train 2 or 3 times not too long after Riboni got him. Looked like a good dog to me.


Steve Strom, I imported Elroy as a 8 week old puppy.


----------



## JRib (May 30, 2021)

WNGD said:


> What happens when someone arrives halfway through a conversation, doesn't understand context of previous discussions and takes offense easily through personal investment in the topic. Voila


My apologies to the people reading this thread if you think my response was too aggressive. I have spoken to the the person who wrote what offended me and all is good. Maybe he wasn't clear as to what he was trying to say but the way it was written, myself and others took it as an insult. I reacted the same that I would to stand up for my friends or family. It stimulated my fighting drive! As for the comment "weak dogs win the trials"? In most of the National trials I have attended in the last 35 years of Schutzhund, in my opinion, it would be rare for a "weak" dog to win. Usually the helpers in the big trials push the dogs pretty hard. A weak dog would not fare so well. What is true however is that some of the more extreme dogs don't always score the highest because they can be more difficult to control. These days IGP has come a long way in dog breeding and training techniques. To win a national trail it takes a very good dog and a very good handler.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

JRib said:


> My apologies to the people reading this thread if you think my response was too aggressive. I have spoken to the the person who wrote what offended me and all is good. Maybe he wasn't clear as to what he was trying to say but the way it was written, myself and others took it as an insult. I reacted the same that I would to stand up for my friends or family. It stimulated my fighting drive! As for the comment "weak dogs win the trials"? In most of the National trials I have attended in the last 35 years of Schutzhund, in my opinion, it would be rare for a "weak" dog to win. Usually the helpers in the big trials push the dogs pretty hard. A weak dog would not fare so well. What is true however is that some of the more extreme dogs don't always score the highest because they can be more difficult to control. These days IGP has come a long way in dog breeding and training techniques. To win a national trail it takes a very good dog and a very good handler.


No worries, sometimes it's right to come in guns blazing but other times best to read a bit more, ask a few questions and understand context.....it's the internet after all.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

JRib said:


> Steve Strom, I imported Elroy as a 8 week old puppy.


I just misinterpreted "John's new dog" I don't even remember who told me, but it must have just meant not the previous dog you worked and trialed.


----------

